# supper



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite for supper i am makin pork chops, mashed pots, gravy, corn and a homemade salad what's everyone having ?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Your dinner sounds so good! 

We're having ham I baked last night, gravy from the drippings I saved, potatoes and coleslaw.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Tonight was father-daughter date night. She wanted to go to Ruby Tuesdays for the salad bar. I also had salad, but buffalo sliders along with it.

Because she was well-behaved and cleaned up her room and did her chores without having to be prompted, I let her think she convinced me to get her dessert too.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Sirloin steak and salad.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A venison chili turned out real well last night, leftovers tonight.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Omelet and sliced tomatoes


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Salad and crab dip with garlic bread.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Perfectly grilled (for me) steak from about a week ago that I posted to Facebook.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Pulled Pork Sandwich


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm having cabbage/sausage something or other, it doesn't have a name. But its easy to make, serves several and reheats even better than fresh. To make it......

Brown *1 diced onion* in butter
Add *1 head cabbage* chopped to bite size
Stir in* 1 can chopped green chilies*
and *1 pint fire-roasted tomatoes*, undrained
To that add *1 lb sliced polish sausage/or kielbasa* 
Cover and simmer on med heat till cabbage is done to suit.

I don't eat pork, so I use smoked jalapeno sausage we made from goat or venison.
Good stuff and easy. Goes great with cornbread.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Chicken breasts, black eyed peas, mashed potatoes and turnip greens.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Freshed picked salad and homegrown baked potato


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Man ya'll are makin my mouth water.. I just had come apple sauce chased with a Snickers..


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A whole chicken braised with onion, rosemary, dash of soy sauce, a wee spoon of chicken base and white wine. Rice pilaf, and Swiss chard from the garden sautÃ©ed with a dab of olive oil and minced garlic on the side. Made a quick sauce for the rice and chicken from the chicken drippings. 

(Lots of leftovers!)

Iâm thinking a baked apple with a spoon of vanilla yogurt for dessert. Orâ¦ a Peppermint Patty (drink, not candy). One or the other, but NOT BOTH! :nono:


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Tuna sushi and half a bottle of soy sauce.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I had extra cheesy hamburger helper. I am so pathetic, I cant cook to good.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Last night was 4 slices of Bacon, 1 med onion, and 1/2 head of cabbage, all stir fried and then ample amounts of Louisiana Hot Sauce. ( I have a cold, so, it helped clear my head! lol) Not looking very appetizing, but it was darn good with some garlic and black pepper for seasoning. I usually don't use the hot sauce, and use crushed red pepper in the seasoning, but I ran out of that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you people are all making me hungry. I have been housecleaning and haven't bothered with cooking lately. for supper i'm just having this large cookie I made today to set up a little outside tea. I do plan on cooking a stuffed chicken with all the trimmings on Monday. Thanksgiving Day. ~Georgia.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Monday night was sirloin steak chili.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Stir fry with pork and ice cream.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Grass-fed beef, sauteed onions, baby kale, apples, deglet noor dates, coconut, simmered in coconut oil and milk, fresh sweet hot curry powder all served over dharamasala rice.

~ST


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Chicken Souvlaki. Grilled chicken in a cucumber sauce with lettuce & tomato, on pita bread. With fries. And cannoli for dessert. It was payday, so I treated myself on my supper break with an order from The Mad Greek restaurant.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Hobo soup. We have leftover chicken, leftover cream sauce, leftover mushroom sauce and leftover mixed veggies. I am going to fry some onion till dark and yummy, add it to all the leftover stuff, add some home made chicken stock, season with whatever seems good at the time and bake some crusty bread to go with. We have some strawberry cake for dessert if we need something sweet

Mary


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Homemade chicken vegetable soup...no one is sick just felt like soup..


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Made a nice thick, homemade chicken and rice soup with some onions, carrots and kidney beans. Kids are at their dad's and I wanted something quick and easy to eat on for the next day or two


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Bacon wrapped chicken breasts with salad.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Uh oh. I had dinner out. Will be working everyday starting tomorrow (and some of them will be 10-12 hour days). On the upside, I have leftovers for two more meals from it. LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Hamburger soup homemade bread and Chess Pie thats whats for supper.


----------



## Doktori (Oct 11, 2013)

Leftover chili from the freezer. Nobody makes it like the mrs.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Pasketti with home canned sauce and homemade bread

What in the world is chess pie?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have no idea! lol My kids are cooking for me for my birthday and I've be told to stay out. I think it's chicken, potatoes and a veggie of some kind. With chocolate cake and almond joy icing for after


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

4 eggs
1 1/2 cup sugar I used 1 cup
1Tbs corn meal
2 Tbs Lemon Juice
1tsp Vanilla
3/4 scant stick melted butter

Mix ingredients pour in pie shell. Bake at 350 until it doesn't shake anymore. That's what the recipe in my recipe book says.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

The one thing I always have a problem with, is pie, and pie dough to be exact. I sometimes just use the graham cracker crusts instead of making my own. lol In one of the restaurants I managed, I had one of the waitresses make the pies for the day! lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This crust is store bought. It was a deep dish and really needed a little more filling.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Still doing better than me, this is my supper tonight.

LOL!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Bacon wrapped chicken and salad with baby carrots from the other night.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Sirloin steak stew with carrots and onion, last night.



So see? I don't drink ALL the time! lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I love chess pie!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I had Wendy's chilli, and a slice of Amish multigrain bread/butter.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tonight is boneless, skinless chicken thighs stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon, baked potatoes, brussel sprouts and brownies w/ice cream for dessert


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ham, acorn squash, butterhorn rolls (home made of course)


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Leftover baked chicken..de-boned ..cooked in a pot using the chicken broth..added rigatoni and broccoli...served in bowls topped with mozzarella..crescent rolls too..it was good


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Going to do a smoothie fast this week, so made my favorite meal before I began...artichokes!


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I finished off some bacon in a sandwich with American and sharp Cheddar cheese, mayo, lettuce, and a bit of Worchestershire sauce, as I had no tomatoes for the acidity flavor. Came out pretty darned tasty.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Potato soup is gently steaming.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Leftover corned beef and cabbage and carrots.

I never want corned beef during the summer, and so it has been about 6 months since I have had any. I got a large enough piece of corned beef to last for 2 meals, and it was GOOOD! 

Fall is a wonderful time for cooking!


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

NickieL said:


> Ham, acorn squash, butterhorn rolls (home made of course)


Pretty much what I had, but change out acorn squash for sweet potatoes!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Smoked turkey leg. I got it last night as I was leaving the Yamboree Barn Dance. I love fair food!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Had supper at Cracker Barrel with life long friends. It was good.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night I had split pea, potato & ham soup with garlic croutons crushed up in it, and a Gala apple from Amish country. I love apple season!  
It's getting chilli, and I am really into soup right now!


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I had leftover breakfast casserole and a Pear....ice water and Im done..trying not to eat later than 5...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

I discovered a really GOOD recipe for fish..we had it tonight and it was delicious !!!

4 pieces of Salmon ( or tilapia)
lemon juice ( I used 1/4 cup total)
garlic salt..about 1 tablespoon
freshly ground pepper
shredded cheddar cheese ( 1/2 cup per fish piece )

place fish on individual pieces of aluminum foil..
toss ingredients over each piece of fish..
wrap fish..
put wrapped fish in the crockpot on "high" for 2 hours..

I served this with mashed potatoes, and mixed veggies..it was YUMMMY !!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tonight I made a big pot of beef and noodles, buttered brussel sprouts, and Amish bread. I think I've made better beef/noodles (although it WAS good) but my roommate seemed to really like it.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Chicken and dumplings tonight, perfect for the weather


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

JohnnyLee said:


> Still doing better than me, this is my supper tonight.
> 
> LOL!


I am very disappointed that you drink Heineken! Brewed in Holland even, yuck!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Deer Pepper Stake baked potato wedges and fresh bread. That's what's for supper.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Almost the tail end of the last smoked ham I have, in a big fat sandwich. Bought several right after last years Christmas for an unbelievably cheap price. Gave a couple away, but those I kept have been put through the smoker, with several smears of honey mustard during the smoke.

Gotta wear a hardhat to keep my tongue offa my eyebrows!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Had homemade chicken noodle soup and a pear.

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Dolly (Dec 13, 2003)

I made something I saw on a cooking show on PBS the other day, Chicken Milanesa with marniara sauce. Chicken breast pounded thin, dipped in egg and then bread crumbs (I used crackers that I pulverized to a near-powder and put in just salt and pepper) and quickly fried in very little, very hot but not smoking olive oil, just a couple minutes each side. Drained on paper towels for a few minutes, placed back in the drained, wiped out skillet (oven-proof) and cooked in a 450 oven for about 5 more minutes. Then thick provolone laid on top and broiled just until the cheese was brown and pretty. A glob of marinara sauce on the plate, then the chicken with cheese topping placed on top to prevent the crust from getting too soggy. The marinara sauce was out of a jar because I was too lazy to make home made like the guy on the cooking show did.

It was very good. I'll make it again. Flavorful but no one flavor overwhelmed any other flavor. You could definitely taste the cheese, then the crust, and the chicken, and the sauce had it's own flavor but was still light enough it wasn't all I tasted like some Italian sauces are.

My green vegetable was brussels sprouts steamed then sauteed for a few minutes in butter.

Then I had homegrown strawberries on a bit of vanilla ice cream and cool whip. 

Me and the doggy dogs have full tummies tonight.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I deheaded 40lb of real nice shrimp today. Supper was shrimp and grits. I saved all of the heads, and for the first time made stock with them. I ended up with over 3 gallons of wonderfully rich sock from half of the heads. Most of the stock is going in the freezer in the morning. I see a gumbo in my near future.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I made a turkey and bean soup, and I couldn't resist the recipe for Grandma Sourdough Bread on a CF thread, so I made some to go with it. The bread is just about ready to come out the oven. It smells heavenly.

Mary


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Just had leftovers. Nothing special.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I had leftovers from a birthday luncheon for my great niece. I had rosemary smashed potatoes, stuffed mushrooms, and sautÃ©ed veggies. There is rib eye steak left too, but I'll have that tomorrow for breakfast with fresh eggs.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Cheese and mushroom enchiladas, with garlicy Mexican rice and stewed pintos


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

NoClue said:


> Cheese and mushroom enchiladas, with garlicy Mexican rice and stewed pintos


Please explain stewed pintos......


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My daughter brought me schwarma and a garlic knot. I think the dog is even hiding from me about now...chuckle.

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes dinner is determined by whatever is hanging around.

I was fossicking around in the freezer and happened upon an inconspicuous container Iâd overlooked. I let it defrost over the day and discovered some sort of red sauce Iâd made too much of a few months ago. I think it was for pizza, but no matter. 

I had a stray chicken breast half hanging around in the fridge waiting for a stir-fry orâ¦ whatever, so I sliced that dewd cross-wise, breaded it, made some pasta, steamed a big wad oâ spinach (because I love it!) andâ¦ impromptu homemade Chicken Parmesan for dinner. 

Enough for tomorrow night, too.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fossicking. Is that even legal in the U.S.?

Tonight was Spanish rice casserole. Didn't last long enough for a pic.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

ST, I just googled schwarma. Haven't ever heard of it before. Sounds good. It would probably be hard to find around here. Unless it's skeeters or minners and such.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> Fossicking. Is that even legal in the U.S.?
> 
> Tonight was Spanish rice casserole. Didn't last long enough for a pic.


LOL, sustainabilly... it is when you're grubbing around in my freezer. 

Nice to have you around and posting, BTW!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, an Aussieism. Thank you ma'am. I got lost for awhile waiting down at the maibox for those liars from Publisher's Clearinghouse.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> ST, I just googled schwarma. Haven't ever heard of it before. Sounds good. It would probably be hard to find around here. Unless it's skeeters or minners and such.


This one was lamb, hot red peppers, onions and, oh, did I mention garlic? It was delish. The flatbread was a cross between a huge tortilla and pita. I like trying other cultural foods. 

If you like that kind of thing, I'd highly recommend you try it sometime!

~ST


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

lonelytree said:


> Please explain stewed pintos......


cooked low and slow with tomatoes, chilis, and garlic. I guess most people would just call them pintos - in Spanish we refer to them as 'frijoles de la olla', so it's more of a linguistic artifact from growing up bilingual and bi-cultural.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

You guys are killing me....cupboard is bare...going to a local diner....alone...with a book!:sob:  Actually its all good, I didn't want to buy more grub when I am leaving Saturday and I love diner food.....my favorite meal out is breakfast, I guess I am a cheap date. (maybe it would be better to say frugal )


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Been working at a college food service for a few weeks now, so my main meal is at 10:15 in the morning. The Halloween theme was "Duck Dynasty" with lots of gumbo; I had frog legs, pulled pork, fried mush, antipasto salad, a little bit of gumbo with rice and a pecan pie bar amid many duck calls in the air, along with half the staff in camo.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Homemade chili.  yum yum yum.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmm had venison pot roast with carrots, potatoes and onions of course with double dutch chocolate braid for dessert.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Roast white beans and homemade rolls.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just pulled a mess of wings off the grill and coated them in Frank's Wing Sauce... and of course come blue cheese dressing to eat them with..


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Leftover rotisserie chicken and a cranberry-walnut goat cheese salad with mixed greens, with a nice stem of Malbec.

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Tambo, I think you stole my baking mojo. The gods of leavening have deserted me. I can't get any bread to rise lately. I even sacrificed a bag of pretzels, a six pack, and a jelly doughnut to try to appease them. No dice. I'm blaming this rapid rise yeast. My store stopped carrying the reg kind and since then, I might as well be making communion wafers.

ETA: We had broiled Tilapia. Think I finally got my spices right. Lemon pepper, dill, and a little marjoram. Vermicelli w/garlic and oregano and mixed vegs.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm doing my dinner cooking at 10am now that I'm stuck on the afternoon~night shifts. So today it was spinach tortelloni with alfredo sauce and an extra sprinkling on parmesan and mozzarella cheeses.

Always looking for something that can be made easily in the morning to be nuked in the evening.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, I know what spinach, mozzarella, and parmesan is. The rest of it, I ain't got a clue??? Was there meat involved in the meal?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I forgot to eat... :/


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I made a big pot of potato leek soup with leftover chicken and turkey in it. Yummy good with a chunk of ciabatta. 


(wondering why spell ck thinks I can't spell ciabatta?)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

littlejoe said:


> OK, I know what spinach, mozzarella, and parmesan is. The rest of it, I ain't got a clue??? Was there meat involved in the meal?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Better explain Alfredo, too, TI.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooops. Creamy white sauce made with cream, butter, parmesan cheese (man I better never develop an allergy to cheese--I think I'd just die if that happened)

I got mine from a jar--not homemade


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> I got mine from a jar--not homemade


THIS time. You're busy -- give yourself a break!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

For a little while more anyway. I just bought three jars on sale with coupons. LOL


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

You girls are bad! I've not got a clue 'bout some of the names you speak of? I see BUTTER is an ingredient, and I have a hard time not putting mucho extra on my toast, and then I still lick off the spoon!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Tommyice said:


>


 Pasta is a big downfalling of mine. And I would bet there is meat involved in those little pieces?

That's a lot of time time and art to make those pieces, but keep your arms and hands outa the way, please!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Today I made pintos with smoked pork neck bones and cornbread. I been trying to incorporate masa harina into my cornbread recipe and it came out right well tonight. I also sautÃ©ed a mixture of baby spinach and arugula. Yum.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LJ some have meat, some have just cheeses, mine had cheese and spinach.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Spending the evening cooking for the week as it will be very busy days coming up, so...

Chili in the crock pot, beef stew in the oven, and veggie fried rice on the stove. I've lived by myself for years and still can't get the hang of this single serving business...


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I am roasting a lamb leg joint today. I'll do a red wine and red currant sauce with a touch of rosemary. I will probably serve cabbage and fauxtatoes with it. Lamb is probably my favorite meat. Not sure if we'll have a simple salad beforehand or not.

Mary


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Homemade smoked barbecued sandwiches tonight, along with sides and hot dogs for the kids.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

It was taco salad tonight. There_ is_ meat in there but, we do like our veggies here. Used the last of this years fresh bell peppers in it. Only two frosts so far. The peppers enjoyed a long season.
View attachment 17381


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Cream cheese stuffed chicken breast, wrapped with bacon and baked, roasted asparagus, and potato salad. There are cheesecake topped brownies for dessert if I manage to get them made


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Today it's taco soup. Yummy...


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Parmesan crusted tilapia, buttered roasted potatoes, and steamed asparagus.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tonight was easy night since tomorrow is grocery day. Stroganoff Hamburger Helper, sweet peas, homemade bread and the cheesecake topped brownies that I didn't make the other night


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Tonight was easy night since tomorrow is grocery day. Stroganoff Hamburger Helper, sweet peas, homemade bread and the cheesecake topped brownies that I didn't make the other night


Yeah, nothing wrong with easy. Can I have some brownis? They sound good.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> Yeah, nothing wrong with easy. Can I have some brownis? They sound good.


You better hurry up and get over here then, cause Bubba has found them and they won't last long LOL They were good


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Jambalaya and oven-roasted potatoes, with a delicious rose wine. I'm on a little road trip to Louisiana and when I checked in I kept telling the clerk how fabulous it smelled, so she got me a complimentary plate from the kitchen to take to my room. Its yummy! The wine I brought from home in my cooler.


----------

